# Happy Birthday, Panini!!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have a GREAT Birthday! Take the day off.... have a great meal!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

NO way, your a Halloween baby.......all my favorite males are born in the month of Oct. !


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!

Wishing you health and peace.

All my best.
cc:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

October is my favorite month (her in the N.E.)! Another year older! Here's to many more healthy and happy years.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Happy, happy, happy, joy, joy, joy!!!

And many, many more. All the best to you and yours.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

My very best to you Jeff !May you become a hundred to enjoy life and your lovely family.
Thanks for all your energy you have spent here in order to educate us- as we say in Greek : to help us open our eyes 

Best

Your Greek friend.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Congratulations, Jeff. Wishing you the best!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

May this be the start of a wonderful year, good friend!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Panini let me be the 8th to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
May your yeast always rise high and never get infected!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

To all,
Thank you very much. Means a lot.
Had a great day! Took off(only 6hrs)LOL. Solo antiquing for things for the new house. Small celebration tomorrow at a friends restaurant. I will toast you all then.
Great gift!!! clean bill of health for my better half. Life is good.
Jeff


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

A few days late, and way more than a dollar short, Happy Birthday Jeff


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Happy Belated Birthday! 

Scorpio, huh? Hehehe. You know what they say about Scorpios! *wink wink*


----------

